

Think Distributed: Causality [video] - cmeiklejohn
http://thinkdistributed.io/blog/2013/08/28/causality.html

======
jeena
I just wish they had _much_ better audio equipment, it is a pain to listen to
it, even though the topic is very interesting and the people too :-/

~~~
malandrew
These seem like good places for them to start:

[http://www.blogworld.com/2012/09/14/23-brilliant-bloggers-
ta...](http://www.blogworld.com/2012/09/14/23-brilliant-bloggers-talk-about-
podcasting-gear/)

[http://jontusmedia.com/best-podcasting-equipment-great-
sound...](http://jontusmedia.com/best-podcasting-equipment-great-sound/)

[http://hivelogic.com/articles/podcasting-equipment-
software-...](http://hivelogic.com/articles/podcasting-equipment-software-
guide-2011/)

